# Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???



## heck (21. September 2009)

Moin Im Dezember wollen wir mit der Jan Cux von Sassnitz in See stechen. War schon jemand von Rügen aus los, bzw. mit der Jan Cux und kann was erzählen ...
Ist in den 50€ de MeckPom Küstenschein schon drinne ???

Danke Gruß Heck!


----------



## Pilke (23. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Moin moin!

Ja war gerade neulich mit dem Kahn los. Der Küstenschein is in den 50€ nicht mit drin. Den kriegste an der Tanke in Sassnitz oder beim Sporthaus Leitner.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen...Finger weg von dem Kahn!
Hab mich darüber schon ausgekotzt. Findest du unter Jan Cux/Triton IV

Bin 2 Tage später dann mit der Julia raus- is ne Hochseeyacht für max. 12 Angler. Und das war top!!#6#6#6 Die fahren aber leider nur bis 30.Oktober

Gruß und Petri!


----------



## nowortg (23. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Hallo,

wo ist den der Bericht Jan Cux/Triton IV ?

stets Petri Heil 

nowortg


----------



## nostradamus (23. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

hallo,

ich musste auch sehr lange suchen. gib das ganze mal in die suchfunktion ein und dann findet man das ganze..

nosta


----------



## nowortg (23. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Habs gefunden!!


----------



## heck (24. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Viel wichtiger, wie ist das Essen aufn Kutter, vergleichbar mit der Forelle ??? Waren mal von Schaprode los da gab es ne dünne Kartoffelsuppe für 40,-€ ohne Frühstück  Irgendwie müssen die 50,-€ ja gerechtfertigt sein ...


----------



## Pilke (24. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*



heck schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger, wie ist das Essen aufn Kutter, vergleichbar mit der Forelle ??? Waren mal von Schaprode los da gab es ne dünne Kartoffelsuppe für 40,-€ ohne Frühstück  Irgendwie müssen die 50,-€ ja gerechtfertigt sein ...


 
Das Essen war ganz ok...das Angeln dagegen absolut nicht! Wir einen Steinwurf vor der Küste geangelt. Da wäre Brandungsangeln günstiger gewesen#q


----------



## heck (24. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

naja das ist relativ, haben vor zwei jahren mit der forelle auch in wurfweite der küste gefischt, habe noch nie so viele dorsche vom kutter gefangen, 50gr. pilker oder gufi und ab ging die post ...


----------



## JUK28 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Hallo Pilke & Nostra + Alle anderen,


ich muss nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Ich bin früher öfter mit der Forelle ex Heikendorf raus gewesen und war immer sehr zufrieden. Ich hatte immer einen tollen Eindruck vom Schiff und auch der Crew.
Wir hatten immer das Glück das Bernhard selber gefahren ist.
Dann habe ich allerdings Kiel bzw. Heikendorf , Heiligenhafen und weitere Häfen aufgrund des Doschbestandes gemieden.

Ich war schon auf fast allen Kuttern/Kleinbooten Rügens und möchte nun mal meine aktuellen Erfahrungen über die Jan Cux und das aktuelle Verhalten des Herrn Mielitz mitteilen.
Vorab gesagt ist es sehr schwer überhaupt als Einzelbucher Plätze zu humanen Preisen zu bekommen. Die Möwe ist ständig ausgebucht und die Betreiber rufen nie zurück wenn man darum bittet. Im Allgemeinen haben es die Damen und Herrn von der schönen Insel nicht so mit der Kundenorientierung und mit freundlichem Telefonverhalten, aber OK das kennt man schon. Nun fahre ich nun vom 02-05 Oktober mit drei Freunden wieder zum Angeln auf die Insel und versuchte mit Bernhard bzw. dem Ex-Kapitän der RÜGENLAND 4 Plätze für Freitag den 02.10 auf der Jan Cux zu reservieren. Bernhard sagte mir das der 03.10 durch eine Vollcharter blockiert war, daher sagte er das wir an diesem Tag als Kleingruppe eine Chance hätten.
Ich habe Bernahrd mehrmals versucht telefonisch zu erreichen und 5 E-Mails geschickt, dass er mich doch bitte den Termin bestätigen würde. Ich habe bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt keinen Rückruf und keine Antwort per Mail erhalten. Ich finde Bernhard hat sich mit seiner Jan Cux sehr schnell an die Kundenorientierung angepasst.

Da auf der Albatross ex Schaprode ebenfalls alles dicht war fahren wir nun mit einem Kleinboot + Guide ex Glowe auf die Ostsee um im Tromper Wiek auf Dorsch zu angeln.

Der Beitrag von Pike ist sehr gut und informativ, denn genau das hatte ich befürchtet, das der aktuelle Kapitän (Ex Kapitän der Rügenland) unter Land d.h. vor den Kreidefelsen rumdümpeln wird und nicht Richtung Bornholm (Adlergrund) raus fährt. Ob er Sprit sparen will, naja da sollte sich jeder seine Meinung bilden. Sicher haben wir auch unter Land schon Sternstunden erlebt, doch in der Regel klappt es weiter draussen besser! Doch warum fährt die Jan Cux wenn die ersten beiden Driften nicht vielversprechend sind nicht dann glecih raus, jeder Angler hat dafür Verständniss und würde eine 2-stündige Fahrt in Kauf nehmen um an den Fisch zu kommen. So wie es die MS Brigitte, die leider nicht mehr fährt, gemacht hat, das war spitze!!!!

Ich weiss nur eines, ich werde keinen Fuss mehr auf die Forelle oder die Jan Cux machen.:r

Wenn Rügen dann kann ich zurzeit die ALBATROSS als "Grosskutter empfehlen.

Es belibt nur zu hoffen, das es bald wieder Kutter in Sassnitz gibt die Ihr Handwerk verstehen und Preis/Leistung großschreiben. Die My Julia (Kommt die nicht aus Heiligenhafen?) ist evtl. schon ein Anfang.

Ich hoffe ich habe einigen aus der Seele gesprochen wenn es um das Thema Rügen geht.

Schlussendlich muss man sagen, das Rügen eigentlich die besten Voraussetzungen mitbringt für erfolgreiches Kutterangeln.

Gruss aus Bremen#h


----------



## nostradamus (24. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Hallo,

schöner Bericht und ich kann einigen sachen nur zustimmen, besonders das mit der "Servicewüste rügen".#6

Die ausnahme bildet die Tietverdriew :q. Die Familie Speck gibt sich immer viel mühe und ist sehr freundlich am telefon und ruft sogar unaufgefordert zurück.#6 
.... und sie fährt wieder.....:l
Endlich hat man wieder eine sehr gute alternative vor rügen mit einem guten "größeren Boot" zu fahren. ich habe schon eine tour erlebt, da meinte der käpten morgens, dass wir erst ca. 2 std. später im hafen sind, da wir heute zu den wracks fahren und bischen Spaß haben werden.:g:g (der größte war bei mir 1 Meter!!) 

gruß

nosta


----------



## heck (24. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

ich dachte die sind in etwa gleich wie die forelle, hmmm soll ich jetzt umbuchen ???? |evil: hmmm ich geh mit 10 männers das sind 500€... wer fährt uns denn für 500€ zum fisch natürlich mit fanggarantie oder feste stückzahl, würde sagen 10stk p.P ...


----------



## JUK28 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Hallo Heck,

dann bleib mal bei der Jan Cux, wenn Ihr im Dezember fahrt hast du ja leider nicht die große Auswahl wegen des Wetters.

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Glück und die Jan Cux fährt etwas weiter raus Richtung Bornholm, dann wird das was mit ca. 10-20 Stück pro Mann

Gruss


----------



## LarsLarsen (24. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Moin,

die Kutterangelei vor Rügen ist nicht zu verachten, an guten Tagen sind maßige Stückzahlen von 15 + x möglich. 
Der Service ist auf den meisten Kähnen jedoch unterirdisch.

Der beste Skipper ist nach meinen 6-jährigen Erfahrungen auf jeden Fall Manni (Jan Cux). Vielleicht liegen die Probleme auch eher an der Order des Eigners. Auf der Rügenland (Skipper Manni, Schiff fährt leider nicht mehr) gab es diesbezüglich jedenfalls keine Probleme.
Was mich jedoch schon immer gestört hat, sind die relativ kurzen realen Angelzeiten (3,5 Stunden im Schnitt). Ich werde mal einen 24 h Törn ab Heiligenhafen mitmachen, mal sehen, wie das ist!!?

Petri Heil

LarsLarsen


----------



## Frosch38 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Moi LarsLarsen
Ist Manni von der Rügenland der Manni von der Cux? Und warum fährt die Rügenland nicht mehr.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

....Angler wollen Fanggarantie? Was soll das denn?
In meine Augen kann man sich über vieles Beschweren: Schlechten Service, schlechtes Essen, drecke Sch...häuser und weiß was noch. Man kann sich auch darüber beschweren, dass Skipper oder Guide nicht alles gegeben haben. Aber wenn sie alles gegeben haben - und es bleibt Schneider - dann is Schneider und Ende. Wenn es Angeln mit Fanggarantie gibt, dann fang ich an mit Hallenhalma!


----------



## JUK28 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Guten Morgen!

@ Dolfin: Sicher Fanggarantie gibt es nicht und ich denke das will hier auch keiner, nur so viel: Wer auf Rügen keine Dorsche fängt hat selber schuld. Die Bestände sind dort noch gesund!

Nun noch einmal zurück zum eigentlichen Thread Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen.

Ich habe nun nach meinem Beitrag im AB (scroll up) eine Antwort von dem Herrn Eigner bekommen. Also es geht doch#q
Schon komisch das man erst einen objektiven Beitrag ins AB stellen muss um eine Antwort per Mail zu erhalten.
Auf die Beleidigungen möchte Ich nicht näher eingehen, denn auf dieses Niveau lasse ich mich als fairer Sportsmann nicht herab. Dies ist sicher auch der Grund das der Herr im AB-Forum gesperrt wurde. Ich sage nur so viel, auf die Frage warum sich keiner bei mir auf meine Mails und Rückrufbitten, die ich auf Anrufbeantworter gesprochen habe, gemeldet hat kam folgende Antwort Original Ton !:
Quote:
Kannst du dir nicht vorstellen, dass meine mails in Heikendorf auflaufen und ich  auf Rügen nicht online bin? Hättest du dich wie jeder andere zu unseren  Bürozeiten an das Büro gewand, könntest du dich ganz normal anmelden, wie jeder  andere auch. Ich hab dir x mal geantwortet, dass nur die telefonische Buchung  möglich ist. Warum beanspruchst du eine Sonderbehandlung??? Unquote:

Sehr witzig und Kundenorientierung pur!!! kann ich dazu nur sagen.

Ich habe mehrmals auf AB gesprochen, da wir Ihr das sicher auch schon öfter erlebt habt zu den besagten Geschäftszeiten nie Jemand ans Telefon gegangen ist.
Im heutigen Zeitalters des Laptop sollte man sicher davon ausgehen, dass ein Eigner und "Geschäftsmann" in der Lage sein sollte mind. einmal in der Woche seine Mails abzurufen.
Auch Rügen befindet sich noch in Deutschland und hat verfügt auch über Internetanschlüsse, nur so als Tipp.

Ich bin nachdem meiner Meinung nach, in keinster Form angreifendem Bericht nun auf seinen Schiffen nicht mehr willkommen.

Jeder kann sich nun selber seine Meinung bilden und muss seine Erfahrungen machen. Vielleicht hilft dieser Bericht einigen AB Kollegen in Zukunft bei der Entscheidungsfindung, auf welchen Kutter sie gehen oder nicht.

Viele Grüsse und allzeit Petri Heil an alle Angler und fairen Eigner, Bootsverleiher und Reedereien!!!#h


----------



## nostradamus (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

vielen dank für deinen bericht. ich finde es sehr gut von dir, dass du schreibst wie es weiter gegangen ist. #6

ich habe aber auch andere erfahrungen sammeln können. als es raus kam, dass das schiff von rügen aus starten soll, habe ich mir mein telef. genommen und habe bei ihm angerufen und hatte ihn gleich beim ersten mal am telefon und ich muss sagen, dass er richtig freundlich war und sich wirklich richtig zeit genommen hat sich mit mir zu unterhalten. 
das gespräch und die infos und die freundlichkeit war bei mir wirklich vorbildlich #6#6

grüße aus hessen

nosta


----------



## JUK28 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Hi Nostra,

danke auch für dein Feedback. Schön für dich wenn es so positiv ausgefallen ist. Kann mir auch nicht erklären was ich falsch gemacht habe, aber was solls...wir haben ja noch unsere Tietverdriew, die Albatross und nun auch die MY JULIA :vik:

Allseits Petri und man sieht sich sicher auf Rügen!
Wollen am Samstag ex Glowe raus....drücke die Daumen das wir nicht zu viel Wind bekommen.

Bericht wird in entsprechendem Thread folgen!

Gruss#h


----------



## nostradamus (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Hallo,

ja das stimmt. in meinen augen ist die Tietverdriew die beste möglichkeit schöne tage/std. auf see zu verbringen.

ich wünsche dir das beste und stets grumme ruten....

nosta


----------



## Honeyball (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Es ist nun mal leider so, dass es aufgrund einiger Vorkommnisse und Kritiken von Betroffenen, die öffentlich im AB geäußert wurden, hier zu einigen Meinungsverschiedenheiten und Streitigkeiten mit Herrn Mielitz gekommen ist, die leider nicht auf einer sachlichen Schiene ausgeräumt werden konnten.

Sachverhalte, wie die hier berichteten, belegen nur zu genüge, dass es nach wie vor zu Problemen führt, wenn hier im AB irgend etwas Negatives zu ihm oder seinen Schiffen gesagt wird.
Schade, aber letztlich hat er es sich selbst zuzuschreiben, dass er hier gesperrt ist und daher keine Möglichkeit hat, eventuell ungerechtfertigte Kritiken mit überzeugenden Argumenten zu widerlegen. Dass er statt dessen diejenigen als Kunden ablehnt, die ihre Kritik hier geäußert haben, muss er mit sich und seiner Geschäftspolitik ausmachen, so wie jeder, der das mitbekommt, für sich entscheidet, welcher Kapitän/Kutter der richtige für ihn ist.#c

Hätte er Dich, JUK28, wenigstens im Nachhinein fair und freundlich behandelt, hättest Du es ja sicherlich auch so positiv hier dargestellt.|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*



> daher keine Möglichkeit hat, eventuell ungerechtfertigte Kritiken mit überzeugenden Argumenten zu widerlegen.


Es betseht für jeden Gewerbetreibenden selbstverständlich IMMER die Möglichkeit, über unseren Teamaccount entsprechende Stellungnahmen einstellen zu lassen - unabhängig davon ob Mitglied, Nichtmitglied oder gesperrt.
Siehe dazu auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=156075


----------



## JUK28 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

[

Hätte er Dich, JUK28, wenigstens im Nachhinein fair und freundlich behandelt, hättest Du es ja sicherlich auch so positiv hier dargestellt.|wavey:[/QUOTE]

Hi Honeyball!

Danke für dein Feedback. Bernhard kennt mich auch persönlich und er weiss das ich nicht auf Streit oder Ähnliches aus bin. Ich habe mich immer korrekt auf seinen Schiffen verhalten und sogar eine Vollcharter mit Firmenkollegen bei Ihm auf der Forelle organisiert. Des Weiteren war ich bei den Deutschen Meisterschaften (U-21) vom DMV 2002 und 2003 ebenfalls bei Ihm an Bord. 
Ich verstehe das alles auch nicht wirklich und klinke mich hiermit aus.

@ Honeyball. Richtig, hätte er sich kurz entschuldigt das er keinen Zugriff auf seine Mails und den AB die letzten Wochen gehabt hätte, dann wäre doch alles ok gewesen und ich hätte Ihm freundlich mittgeteilt das ich in der Zwischenzeit eine andere Ausfahrtsmöglichkeit gefunden hätte.#

Ich möchte ausdrücklich noch einmal erwähnen, dass ich die ganze Mail von Herrn M. nicht hier einstellen werde, da dies doch auf die beleidigende Schiene abschweift.

Schade das es so kommen muss. Würde mich im Nachhinein über eine kurze Entschuldigung freuen, denke aber das wird nicht passieren. Daher danke ich allen für das Feedback.

Abschließend bleibt noch anzumerken dass ich das AB wirklich toll finde und das viele Beiträge qualitativ hochwertig sind und einem in der Entscheidungsfindung helfen.

Petri an Alle#h


----------



## heck (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

hier wird sich wieder was zurecht gelabert über wer wo wann und warum.... wollte eigentlich nur wissen wie der kutter so ist und ob das essen genauso top wie auf der forelle ist ...


----------



## Macker (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

@ heck du hast doch eine Umfassende Antwort gekriegt, oder wolltest du was anderes hören?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## nostradamus (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

es gab pos. sowie negatives. ist das nicht eigentlich normal bei so einem thema?! #q

überleg bitte mal wieviel angler in einem jahr mit ihm raus fahren.

gruß


----------



## freibadwirt (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Hallo Heck 
wie recht du hast .immer wenns um MS Forelle und Co geht gehts hier rund . Werde in der nächsten Zeit mal mit der Cux fahren werd dan hier berichten . Nur mal so viel ..zwei Bekannte von mir waren mit der Jan Cux schon drausen und waren begeistert aber wie gesagt ich selbst war selbst nicht dabei .War im Juli beim Makrellenangeln von Büsum aus hab mir damals geschworen nie wieder mit einen Kutter zu fahren werds aber trotzdem noch mal versuchen war bei Bernhard immer sehr zufrieden .
JUK28
warum du deine Tour nicht im Bernhards Büro buchst ist mir auch unklar. Bestellst du dein essen im Restaurant auch per I Mail ?;+
Gruß Andraes#h#h#h


----------



## JUK28 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

@ Freibadwirt: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil|bla:
Ich habe auf den AB (d.h. Anrufbeantworter) gesprochen und mehrere E-Mails geschickt. Was soll denn der Vergleich mit einem Restaurant? E-Mail ist eine heutzutage sehr gängige Methode zu kommunizieren wenn man Jemanden telefonisch nicht erreichen kann, nur so zur Info! Sollte ich lieber nach Heikendorf fahren, wenn Ich eine Tour ex Sassnitz (Rügen) buchen möchte?

Und wer Makrelenangeln fährt und dann denkt das man Makrelenageln mit Dorschangeln nur ansatzweise vergleichen kann....naja dan mal gute Nacht!

Wie gesagt ich wünsche allen viel Spass auf der Jan Cux, das meine Ich ehrlich!|wavey:


----------



## heck (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Hoffentlich fange ich einen richtig fetten Laichdorsch, der sckmeckt mir immer am besten |supergri


----------



## nostradamus (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

bist ja ein richtig witziger bursche ! |kopfkrat
:v


----------



## florianparske (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Hallo zusammen,

wir fahren am 25. Oktober mit der Jan Cux von Sassnitz aus auf Dorsch.
Wir haben mit ein paar Angelkollegen aus dem Verein und von einem Angelladen aus den Kutter gechartert.

Bin mal echt gespannt, wie es da so läuft.

Ich hoffe nur, dass das Wetter, also hauptsächlich der Wind, passt!

Gruß
Florian


----------



## nostradamus (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

sorry, aber so einen witz muss man ja nicht wirklich bringen.

gruß

nosta


----------



## nostradamus (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

hallo florian,

also der käpten hat es wirlich richtig gut drauf und mit ihm könnt ihr wenn alles gut ist, richtig hübsche dorsche fangen.

viel spaß

nosta

ps: dank dieser diskussion überlege auch ich mit dem neuen boot vor rügen zu fahren.


----------



## heck (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

ich dachte ich heize den laden mal ein bischen auf ...


----------



## nostradamus (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

ich war eigentlich recht froh, dass es eigentlich noch nicht der fall ist. das ist halt ein thema wo doch die meinungen und gefühle auseinandergehen. 
lass uns doch einfach das thema beenden und uns gemeinsam auf die nächsten dorsche freuen die wir fangen werden. :vik:

gruß

nosta


----------



## JUK28 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Ich bin auch froh das wir hier so sachlich wie möglich geblieben sind, denn nur aus sachlichen und inhaltlich korrekten Beiträgen können die anderen AB User die besten Schlüsse ziehen.

Ich denke auch wir beenden das Thema und freuen uns das wir so ein tolles Dorschrevier vor und um der wunderschönen Insel Rügen vorfinden!!!

Viele erfolgreiche Kutterfahrten und krumme Ruten

wünscht JUK28#6


----------



## nostradamus (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

hallo,

letztes jahr hatte ich das glück bei einer ausfahrt meinen bisher besten fang zu tätigen. Mein größter freund war 1 m lang!! :vik: und weil das ganze sooooo gut war gelang es mir noch zwei weitere über 90cm zu landen! rügen únd den wracks sein dank! |bla:

vielleicht trifft man sich bei einem schönen angeltag auf der insel wo anglerträume war werden können.

nosta


----------



## offense80 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*



heck schrieb:


> hier wird sich wieder was zurecht gelabert über wer wo wann und warum....



Tja in einem Forum wird meistens "gelabert" sowas nennt man "Erfahrungsaustausch". Es wurden dir doch reichlich Antworten geschrieben zu deiner Frage oder nicht? 
Ich verstehe auch deine Aussage mit dem fetten Laichdorsch nicht, und deine Erklärung dazu, du wolltest mal das Forum anheizen.....möchtest du das wir uns hier fetzen untereinander, oder möchtest du Antworten auf deine Fragen bekommen? 
Ich finde es immer wieder schade wenn User sich gegenseitig hier beschimpfen oder anmachen wenn sie nicht einer Meinung sind und anfangen unsachlich zu werden. 

Wir sind doch alles nur Menschen....oder Angler...oder beides??


----------



## Honeyball (30. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Mein größter freund war 1 m lang!! :vik:



Schon wieder so ein Angeber, aber für die Septemberwahl ist mit das zu billig


----------



## nostradamus (30. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

zum glück habe ich nicht angegeben. 

aber die idee bei der nächsten wahl anzutreten ist nicht schlecht :q:q


----------



## freibadwirt (30. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*



JUK28 schrieb:


> @ Freibadwirt: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil|bla:
> Ich habe auf den AB (d.h. Anrufbeantworter) gesprochen und mehrere E-Mails geschickt. Was soll denn der Vergleich mit einem Restaurant? !|wavey:


 
Ganz einfach die meisten Leute rufen zu allen möglichen und unmöglichen Zeiten an und meinen sie sind die einzigen Gäste dies gibt .Öffnungszeiten intressieren die nicht und wenn man nicht springt heist es unfreundlich und weis der Gott nicht alles .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Macker (30. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

@Freibadwirt sage doch einfach das dein Grosser Meister angezweifelt wird geht gar nicht. Solange Er dich hier hat braucht er Seine Fang Fakes hier ja auch nicht unter falschem Namen bejubeln. Sondern kann sich voll und ganz auf Rechtliche Schritte gegen Kleinbootfahrer konzentrieren.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## offense80 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*



Macker schrieb:


> @Freibadwirt sage doch einfach das dein Grosser Meister angezweifelt wird geht gar nicht. Solange Er dich hier hat braucht er Seine Fang Fakes hier ja auch nicht unter falschem Namen bejubeln. Sondern kann sich voll und ganz auf Rechtliche Schritte gegen Kleinbootfahrer konzentrieren.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|good:|good:|good:

aber mal im Ernst....wir sollten ALLE friedlich bleiben und es wie normale "Erwachsene" diskutieren denke ich. Haut euch nicht immer die Köpfe ein, provoziert nicht,denn sonst artet das ganze wieder so aus, das der Tread geschlossen wird, und das ist sicher nicht im Sinne des TS.

Petri Heil allen Boardies


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

....Kekse reichen noch bis zur Championsligue! Ab dafür.....|muahah:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. September 2009)

*AW: Jan Cux Sassnitz Erfahrungen ???*

Ich denke hier wurde nun alles gesagt.


----------

